
I went on vacation alone. Why do people think that means I’m disturbed? - dwaxe
http://www.vox.com/2016/1/6/10716332/vacation-alone
======
cjbprime
Jeez. I was expecting the situation in this post might be that someone who's
married with kids went on a vacation alone, which is unusual but sounds like
it could be a healthy thing to do occasionally.

------
arisAlexis
What? Most of the people that I know have been at least once on a long
vacation alone (including me). It's only your social bubble.

~~~
dalke
I think it's because the author is a woman, and there are widespread
misconceptions and worries about what will happen to solo women travelers.

For example, and quoting from [http://youngadventuress.com/2013/09/solo-
female-travel.html](http://youngadventuress.com/2013/09/solo-female-
travel.html) :

> "This past year has been an enlightening one about women who travel,
> especially alone. Between the death of Sarai Sierra in Istanbul this winter
> to the all the media attention of rape in India, many (ignorant fools)
> around the world have used these tragedies as a platform to question the
> safety of women who chose to travel alone."

She also relates this exchange: "When I was in Greece this summer, I had a
conversation with a guy renting me a car on the island of Paxos that went
something like this: “So who are you traveling with in Greece?” – Greek guy. /
“Nobody, just me.” Yours truly. / “So wait, you’re traveling alone?” / Me,
“Yes, I usually travel alone.” / Greek guy staring at me like I grew a second
head, “Yeah me too, but I am a man!” / Me – slams face on desk in frustration.

"How many times have I had this conversation over the years? Too goddamn many,
that’s what. Why is it so astonishing that women can travel alone?"

